# First Coyote Kill With a Bow



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We have had a rising population of coyotes on some of our hunting land. In this particular area we only had two fawns all year, and in a recent deer hunt a coyote got into bow range. This is my first ever coyote and it was even sweeter to get it with a bow, and to get a yote out of our woods! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice video ! Couldn't hear any sound thiugh


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

canoe carp killer said:


> Nice video ! Couldn't hear any sound thiugh


Thank you! I am not sure what's wrong with the sound, it just double checked and it plays for me! It might default to mute when you play it. Sorry!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

sound was fine for me!
Congrats


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Weekend Woodsmen said:


> We have had a rising population of coyotes on some of our hunting land. In this particular area we only had two fawns all year, and in a recent deer hunt a coyote got into bow range. This is my first ever coyote and it was even sweeter to get it with a bow, and to get a yote out of our woods! Hope you enjoy the video!


Great video! Sounds like you had a blast...


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

1more said:


> Great video! Sounds like you had a blast...


We sure did! I was pumped when we got him (as you could probably tell)! Thank you!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the yote kill. I've never been lucky enough to even get one in gun range. but I did take about a 150 yrd shot with my old shotgun, but missed it.
Sherman


heard the video just fine. great video.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome video! Nice kill!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> congrats on the yote kill. I've never been lucky enough to even get one in gun range. but I did take about a 150 yrd shot with my old shotgun, but missed it.
> Sherman
> 
> 
> heard the video just fine. great video.


With rising populations, unfortunately, you will probably get another chance! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

